# Clayton Spindle Sanders still in business?



## Royalwoodworker (Mar 31, 2010)

I cannot locate a website, phone number or any info as to what happened to Clayton Spindle Sanders. Did they go out of business recently? My repair guy for my shop tried to look as well and it seem they just disaperred. Funny, because they are still selling them in a

I need parts for the machine! Help.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like they may have been taken over by HTC.
http://www.htcproductsinc.com/benchtopss.html

A guy down the street from my Mom used to work there, and drove a Clayton truck. Haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Royalwoodworker (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, I guess that explains a few things. You would think that would show up in some google and yahoo searches. Does anyone have any experiance w there benchtop models? I was not that happy with the floor model.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I have had a bench top model for over 25 years now and it works as good today as it did when I first got it. I thought they stopped making them years ago because you never see them mentioned. But to me a welll built tool.


----------

